# Trolling motor power wire



## mangelcc (Jan 31, 2011)

Was wondering where I could find battery power and ground wire approx 12 ft of each, for my motor guide 46 thrust foot controlled trolling motor?


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 31, 2011)

Try your local auto store, Wal-Mart, you can use jumper cables, #4 wire, already red/black paired together, thats what I use.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you're going to leave your boat out in the weather without any cover, I would suggest using tinned wire... https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/Marine%20Battery%20Cable/4%20AWG%20Battery%20Cable%20UL/ is where I buy all of my wiring from, and I also use 4ga (especially if you want to do a long run of 12').

You can use jumper cables, and people do it - but if I'm using a $500 trolling motor, I don't want to use $20 jumper cables to carry the power. So if you need 24' total of wire (works out to about $50), why not spend a little more and get what you really need that will last you a lot longer and use the type of cable that's made for it?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are running 12 feet of wire you are foing to want 8 or 6 gauge marine grade wire, which can be hard to find. I got mine at Cabelas - https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/AutoBoat-Batteries-Chargers/Auto-Boat-Battery-Accessories%7C/pc/104794380/c/104698080/sc/104205780/Marine-Grade-Wire-6-Gauge/700341.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-auto-boat-batteries-chargers-auto-boat-battery-accessories%2F_%2FN-1102373%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104205780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104698080&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104698080%3Bcat104205780


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got mine here.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380208847474&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AL%3ACOSI%3AMOTORS%3A1123


----------



## russ010 (Jan 31, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> I got mine here.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380208847474&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AL%3ACOSI%3AMOTORS%3A1123




I used to use that stuff in my car when I was making myself deaf... it's some good stuff. I forgot about it being tinned too


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would check home depot for some 6 or 8 gauge wire


----------



## jacob (Feb 1, 2011)

try your local car audio shop. they will have lots of different awg sizes in any lenght you could desire.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 2, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> I would check home depot for some 6 or 8 gauge wire



I used that for running wire to my big foot switch for the rear trolling motor.... I WILL NOT use that crap again in a boat - it's definitely not made for it. 

You want a wire that will bend in an almost 180* angle without actually bending in place... Do it right the first time and it will be cheaper in the long run - just make sure you get tinned wire (learn from my past mistakes of trying to "get by" with what should work and will for a little while)


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 2, 2011)

Im going with the tin 4 gauge wire dont want any problems in the future, thanks for advice!!!!!!


----------



## chavist93 (Feb 3, 2011)

4 gauge is overkill, 6 will be just fine.


----------

